
Ask HN: Ideas for 24 hour Hackathon at college - schinchan
Hello, I&#x27;m an undergrad in Computer Science, and our college is conducting a Hackathon based on the theme Computing for Society.
We have been given the problem statements from the UNSDG link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.un.org&#x2F;sustainabledevelopment&#x2F;sustainable-development-goals&#x2F;
which comprises of various problems faced by society and we need to develop solutions to tackle these problems from a Computer Science perspective in 24 hours, like making an app which can track the vaccination details for a child.
Please comment on any ideas or anything which will be helpful.
Thank you.
======
dev_north_east
Browser plugin/something so that when I search a route on Google Maps, I get
the calories I'd lose if I walked it, how much money I'd save from not driving
and much of a carbon saving it is. You know something like that.

~~~
schinchan
Yeah, Thanks a lot!

